# Sleep and Dreams > Sleep and Health >  >  Do You Ever Jolt Before Sleep?

## Loaf

I'm pretty sure this is common, but I wanted to hear from some others...

Ever been in your bed, trying to get to sleep, and you suddenly jerk? For me, I can be laying there, and suddenly my leg will kick and I will make myself jump.  ::D: 

Ever get anything like this?

----------


## JamesLD

wow. hahaha i totally thought the title meant something else haha

----------


## LucidApprentice

^ Lol..


   Yes, that happens to me fairly often. I see HI of myself walking down a sidewalk calmy and then, out of nowhere I fall into a hole and jerk. I've heard your muscles relax and it causes your brain to think that you are falling, so your body reacts by jerking.

----------


## Jorge

^^^
What they said.


I do actually, it's random parts of my body. Sometimes my arm, leg, and even head will jerk quickly. One thing I've noticed when it happens, is that I'll be imagining myself doing something...let's say getting into a fight and in my mind I'll throw a hard punch, then comes the jerk from my arm. I have MIND CONTROL...

Other times it will just be completely random.

----------


## Peel

I only seem to jerk when I fall during hypnagogia. Used to happen often actually, but hasn't in awhile.

----------


## epicdreamer371

lollololol
i agree i thought something totally different too hahhaha
but when im going into my dream state i sometimes dream/imagine falling then my body jumps and scares the crap outa me..
then i got to try to get to that sleepy stage..

----------


## eucalyptblaze

haha i linked into this thread thinking it was something else too...

These sudden visions when i'm starting to fall asleep that i'm walking somewhere and then i suddenly trip or fall onto something, which causes one of my legs to abruptly jerk, happens to me really often! I find it really annoying

----------


## acatalephobic

To avoid redundancy, I'll just move onto:

Yes. This happens to me [definately not always, but] quite a bit, and has for as long as I can remember. Sometimes it's joined with a loud buzzing noise. I know a few others who experience the same thing as well.

In fact it happened to me this morning, and inadvertently I happened to yell out something vulgar because I thought someone was shaking me to wake me up. But of course they weren't.

Something weird always seems to happen when I experience this.

----------


## Jeff777

Heh, I too thought this thread was about erum.. something else.   ::lol:: 

Nah, I don't jerk before going to sleep (at least in the manner that you're talking about).  <_<   >_>  V_V  ^__^;;

----------


## AURON

Normally it happens when I'm trying to WILD.  If I'm really close, I'll get it.  But if i'm just going to sleep regularly, it doesn't happen.

----------


## Motumz

> wow. hahaha i totally thought the title meant something else haha



I did to, I was like wow... really??

But haha, I do twich, or jerk as you call it. Except I just do it randomly through out the day.

----------


## Exdream

Yea, sometimes I'm in the mood and I was busy during the day, so I just gotta-
OH, that's not what you were talking about!

----------


## Man of Shred

yes this happens to me. And yeah.. Sometimes i jerk the other way too... can't help it when i wake up at 3 am and I'm just ready...  :tongue2:

----------


## OuroborosEterna

This happens to me when I'm meditating sometimes.  I'll be sitting there and randomly my leg will kick forward some or have a muscle spasm.  It's really annoying.

----------


## I_C_U

You mean Hypnic Jerks, right ? I thought you meant something else. If thats it, then it comes to me rarely.

----------


## Reverie Phantom

Hell ya happens like a shit ton to me lol. I don't really worry about it or anything and I'll get to sleep just fine  :smiley:

----------


## superx

> I'm pretty sure this is common, but I wanted to hear from some others...
> 
> Ever been in your bed, trying to get to sleep, and you suddenly jerk? For me, I can be laying there, and suddenly my leg will kick and I will make myself jump. 
> 
> Ever get anything like this?



Yes sometimes my muscles twitch that way and make me jump





> wow. hahaha i totally thought the title meant something else haha



me too.... ::lol::

----------


## shinta66

love the title.   ::lol::  
but yes my leg jerks from time to time.  not much though

----------


## Loaf

You guys and your dirty minds.
At least the title caught attention.

----------


## XeL

My ex girlfriend told me that I did this pretty much every night. I have never been aware of it though.

----------


## Sora

Yes, my body jerks almost every night and god knows it pisses me off when I'm trying to WILD. Alot of the time, like most the ppls here, it's when I'm I'm having some HI. Sometimes it's like I'm falling so I try to grab something near. Sometimes it's just some random twitching in my fingers, toes, hands and it really annoys me at a high point.

All these happens mainly when I'm not moving in my bed for an extended time (I move alot).

----------


## ReachingForTheDream

It used to happen. I'm sure it still does, but when I try to WILD nowadays I'm able to just cancel everything out.

I find it also happens when I'm awake, lol.

----------


## Supernova

I believe this is called a hypnic jerk.  It used to happen to me pretty much ebery night when I was younger, I'd fall into (.o pun intended) a fallng sensation, then suddenly be awoken (fully) with a jolt, as if I awoke falling onto my bed.  It still happens every once in a while.  I only wish I could get into that state so easily now  :tongue2:

----------


## Snowy Egypt

> I believe this is called a hypnic jerk.



Yep.

----------


## Robot_Butler

Well, I used to all the time when I was a teenager... Oh wait, that's not at all what you're asking  :Oops: 

Yes, hypnic jerk.  Let's stick with that.

----------


## OuroborosEterna

YOU'RE a hypnic jerk.



...sorry, not really directed at anyone.  Just amusing myself.  :smiley:

----------


## Reverie Phantom

> You guys and your dirty minds.
> At least the title caught attention.



...and that's all that counts, right?... *ahem*

----------


## youssarian

I must be the only one who thought of "hypnic jerk" when I saw the title. Then I thought what everyone else thought and did a double take.

Hypnic jerks are mad annoying. For a while I was apprehensive about SP because it's not uncommon for me to get those.

----------


## Beeyahoi

Edit: Lol What Wrong Type! = O

----------


## Kraftwerk

Poor loaf, what an unfortunate thread title. Anyways: I've never had this happen actually. I've never had a hypnic jerk :/

----------


## Jhony

Yeah I get them, but not very often. 

While I hate them as they interrupt my SP, the feeling of falling (like some of you guys were speaking here) and then jerking feels weird and gives me a shoock.

----------


## Banana

i 100% misinterpreted the topic of this thread

----------


## Kraftwerk

> i 100% misinterpreted the topic of this thread



You and 20 other people.

----------


## Loaf

> Poor loaf, what an unfortunate thread title. Anyways: I've never had this happen actually. I've never had a hypnic jerk :/



I know right, it totally went over my head.
Anyway the joke was funny the first time, but we can all get over it now.

----------


## Hijo de la Luna

I have these jerks often of both sorts. However, one time when I just got out of high school I had smoked way to much pot on  a love seat and set the bong on the coffee table. On my  way into sleep my leg jerked, kicked the bong over & spilt all the nasty ass bong water all over me. he he he

I took a shower before work but I could still smell that nasty ass shit all over me till the next day. Oh by the way, I hadn't changed the bong water out for several days.

----------


## Motumz

> ^^^
> What they said.
> 
> 
> I do actually, it's random parts of my body. Sometimes my arm, leg, and even head will jerk quickly. One thing I've noticed when it happens, is that I'll be imagining myself doing something...let's say getting into a fight and in my mind I'll throw a hard punch, then comes the jerk from my arm. I have MIND CONTROL...
> 
> Other times it will just be completely random.



Okay I saw his post and had to post again.

This is what EXACTLY happens to me. Like just this morning I was in light sleep (woke up, then went back to bed) And I dreamed that I was running and jumping around a forest and when I jumped from a tree and landed my legs jolted really hard.

It also has happened with my arms, chest, and sometimes neck.


And yes, sometimes it is just completely random. Sometimes before sleeping, sometimes not.

----------


## Acala

I have the hypnic jerk regularly.  For a while it really sucked because I would bite the tip of my tongue really hard.  It hurt like hell just when I was going to sleep.  Finally I got over it.  I still jerk but my tongue gets out of the way.  I guess it figured out that it was going to have to take care of itself.  And it isn't like I have a super long tongue either, so ladies just calm down.   :wink2:

----------


## CaLeB-

Every now and then it occurs while in my bed. Most of them occur if I happen to fall asleep in class, though.

----------


## Dylan xD

When I was younger this used to happen heaps.
Before I knew what LDing was, I used to nearly VILD without knowing... For eg. I would be laying in bed, I would not be able to hear the outside world and a picture would just be appearing and then BANG! Hypnic Jerk.

Anyway... CONGRATULATIONS LOAF!! Good luck being a dream guide!

-Dylan

----------


## panta-rei

Hypnic jerks are common.

----------


## Autumn

> ^^^
> What they said.
> 
> 
> I do actually, it's random parts of my body. Sometimes my arm, leg, and even head will jerk quickly. One thing I've noticed when it happens, is that I'll be imagining myself doing something...*let's say getting into a fight and in my mind I'll throw a hard punch, then comes the jerk from my arm. I have MIND CONTROL...*
> 
> Other times it will just be completely random.



So you have mind control over your own body?  :Cheeky: 

Back to the topic, I think everyone goes through this. It can get embarrasing though. I remember a couple of times I have jumped right up in my seat after falling asleep in class. Everyone's face =  ::shock::

----------


## LiveInTheDream

> I know right, it totally went over my head.
> Anyway the joke was funny the first time, but we can all get over it now.



Well, in your support, I thought of what you meant when I read the title, rather than the other thing  :smiley: 

But yeah, this happens to me all the time when I attempt a WILD...usually because I do it on my back. Even if I'm not attempting a WILD, laying on my back as I go to sleep causes this to happen for some reason; it rarely happens in any other position  ::?:

----------


## Dash

I feel a quick free-fall sensation sometimes. This is usually if I go to bed later than I normally do (any time past midnight). It's always the same. 

I'll be pretty unconscious by the time it happens (or barely conscious). I'll feel an intense falling sensation for a half of a second at most. Then, I'll wake up and gasp. It's a pretty scary feeling when you first wake up from it.

----------


## Reverie Phantom

> I feel a quick free-fall sensation sometimes. This is usually if I go to bed later than I normally do (any time past midnight). It's always the same. 
> 
> I'll be pretty unconscious by the time it happens (or barely conscious). I'll feel an intense falling sensation for a half of a second at most. Then, I'll wake up and gasp. It's a pretty scary feeling when you first wake up from it.



I get the same thing from time to time. I wonder what causes this? It really can freak me out sometimes.

----------


## ruba

I have that quite often, but unlike you guys it's not accompanied by vision (HI) only by the idea that I fall. does it mean i can't get HI?

----------


## Reverie Phantom

No, every time I get the falling sensation it never comes with HI. 

I usually get the falling sensation right as I go to bed, and the only time you would expect to see HI is after a couple hours of sleep. Two different times, two different experiences. You're good.

----------


## ruba

ok thanks

----------


## JustinS

My body sometimes jolts as I am falling asleep. It isn't ever associated with falling or such, just a seemingly random jolt. There is always a loud buzz. It all seems to originate at my head. The only thing that I can compare it to is the feeling of touching an electric fence or what it would feel like to be struck on the head by a small bolt of lightning. Without fail, when I get the jolt, I know that I have a long night of sleep paralysis and false awakenings ahead of me. It is normally instigated if my sleep pattern is off track or if I took a nap earlier in the day.

----------


## Motumz

Just jolted again while taking a nap this afternoon. I was in very light sleep. Had just begun dreaming. I was running around and I remember tripping over a trailor hitch. I woke up RIGHT when I felt my leg jolt. It felt as real as if I actually did it. It was weird. I also woke up enough to see my leg kind of bouncing on the coach from such a sudden jolt.

It felt pretty damn real. I guess that's what SP is for. Too bad it doesn't work in time for naps haha.

----------


## BigFan

> Well, in your support, I thought of what you meant when I read the title, rather than the other thing



Same here  :smiley: 

I get them every once in a while  :smiley:

----------


## Skicanoe

Me too, usually a leg. Happens to me when trying to get to sleep but still think I'm wide awake till it happens. Then I really am wide awake and have to settle down again. Annoying.

----------


## Nightwind

When I'm really tired and just about to fall asleep, I suddenly jump a little in bed as many here have described. At first I feel really startled but it mainly just annoys me as I've been really close to finally falling asleep and suddenly stupid crap like that interrupts me.  :tongue2: 

A familiar phenomenon for me, although definitely not common. Once or twice in life has it been accompanied by that falling sensation. My brother, however, used to complain a lot about the feeling of falling.

----------


## Serenity

It only ever happens to me when I'm first falling asleep at night. It doesn't happen too often, maybe once a month.

But usually it feels like I'm walking, I slip on some ice and I'm falling backwards.

----------


## DecemberJ

Ugh... Yes that happens to me a lot. Normally I jolt from a pain that has something to do with my heart. Or my whole body jolts and it feels like I was pricked in the back that makes me jump a little up from the bed.

----------


## Crazydreamergurl

Hmm, never had a 'hypnic jerk'

----------


## louie54

Yeah I get this once in a while. I actually had it yesterday before taking a nap. My whole body just jolted and I was like "woah my god". It was pretty neat. Sometimes it's like I'm just falling and I just slam into the bed.

----------


## Piedude

This always happens to me usually when Im just going to sleep and can feel myself running and something pops out in front of me like a hurdle so I jump and I kick my leg in my bed Doesnt really hinder me getting to sleep but annoying when VILDing

----------


## Ivi942

I get annoyed by those jolts! >_<
I'm falling asleep, having a nice dream of going to a fair and suddenly... I trip and wake up to realise I kicked into the air and woke myself up =_=

----------


## Puffin

Yeah, once in a while.
I'd be lying in bed, relaxed, and all of a sudden I'd get a split-second sensation (and sometimes a vision) of falling down stairs or something. Then I'd jerk and completely wake myself up.

----------


## Midnightcrawler

::?:  my boyfriend has a knack of doing it in his sleep  one of his favourite things to do is jerk and elbow me in the head.....its not nice to wake up that way

----------


## Loaf

Ha ha

----------


## Hijo de la Luna

> my boyfriend has a knack of doing it in his sleep  one of his favourite things to do is jerk and elbow me in the head.....its not nice to wake up that way



ouch! I'd tie him up with duck tape after he sleeps!

----------


## Azatos

I get these quite a bit really interesting things since everybody has different visions before the jerk.  I myself always get something thrown at me so my whole body spazzes and crashes down.

----------


## Midnightcrawler

he might enjoy that..

----------


## bigunit224

ya it should happen to just about everybody. what's happening is your body is drifting into a slight dream state and at the moment something sudden happens like falling thru the sky, your body overcompensates and reacts. the only problem is, this falling dream you're kicking yourself out of was started without your "sleep paralysis" starting. under a normal dream you would just kick, swing, flinch in your mind and the sleep paralysis would keep you motionless. Its your dream beating your paralysis mechanism to the punch.... or kick :-)

----------


## SethTheWolf

This happened the other day to me really bad i was listening to ma music and i was falling asleep and the music got louder and musta disturbed ma brain shutting down and i tottaly shat maself i jumped so bad the bed shaked.

----------


## Daydreamer14

I get this a lot. This morning I was planning on sleeping in and as I was drifting asleep into a dream I imagined a ball was coming at my face and I scared the living daylight out of my dog who was lying next to me when I almost jumped a metre into the air.  :Cheeky: 
Other times I have dreamt that I tripped over or someone jumped on me or someone yelled in my ear or I was falling, etc. They all make me jump.

----------


## Nick89

Sometimes this happens to me, as well. I almost fall asleep, am already thinking about something bizarre, illogical, dream-like, almost asleep, and suddenly 'bang' - I sense a jolt in my body and wake up.

----------

